# printhead weird problem



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

what cause printhead do that (see picture)

i tried to flush all ink and change it with cleaning solution, no problem

tried waterfall = no problem = i have good waterfall
change new damper, 2 times, still no result
still old capping though

but after headclean end i see some ink in bottom of printhead this is after printhead moving too left and do ink spit after headclean, 

then tried to print 4 shirt and got that look on printhead

tried nozzle check, its not blocked, it just annoying, some times the black got contaminated with white, and some times cyan got contaminated with black (only 3-6 strip from 192 nozzle) but still

sometimes black is losing 20% nozzle, but when i print another shirt, its backs again to 100%, but another shirt it change again droping 10-20% and so on

???? wtf happen


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

What is the printer model?
It looks line the yellow print head, black block on the right in the picture, is lower and blocking the wiper from cleaning off the head.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

madfenix said:


> what cause printhead do that (see picture)
> 
> i tried to flush all ink and change it with cleaning solution, no problem
> 
> ...


What brand of ink are you using?


----------



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> What brand of ink are you using?


dupont on white

cymk are firebird

trying new capping station, still same...

its like the ink dripping but when printing it fine, no ink drip on shirt yet after 100 shirt.... i also lowered my ink bottle (using freejet 330 tx), but still same result

i can good waterfall, and all nozzle firing 100% both on white and cymk, its just sometime i got 20-30% nozzle channel drop, but back again normal on next shirt.... da****...????

its seems like the nozzle become bigger??? lol
are can dampers cause this ?

im using cheap damper on ebay..... but been using it for 2 years with no problem though from same supplier here:

8x Solvent Ink Printer Damper Roland Mimaki JV3 JV4 Mutoh Epson DX3 DX4 DX5 Head | eBay


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

madfenix said:


> dupont on white
> 
> cymk are firebird
> 
> ...


Did the problem start after you water falled the print head?


----------



## madfenix (May 28, 2012)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Did the problem start after you water falled the print head?


no it allready happen before waterfall

and then i try to waterfall it.. still the same

thoughts?


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

madfenix said:


> no it allready happen before waterfall
> 
> and then i try to waterfall it.. still the same
> 
> thoughts?


Maybe! Where are you located? Also how do your print head cables look?


----------

